# What WATT of the led nail lamp you guys are using to cure the gel nails?



## DavaL

I am using 7w led nail lamp to cure gel nails, but it might take more times, some people said 36w led nail lamp will better , but i rarely found 36watt ones on sale. what watt are u using when curing nails. What  are the results ?


----------



## zadidoll

> Originally Posted by *DavaL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am using 7w led nail lamp to cure gel nails, but it might take more times, some people said 36w led nail lamp will better , but i rarely found 36watt ones on sale. what watt are u using when curing nails. What  are the results ?


 I use Shany Cosmetics Gel UV Lamp which has four 9W lamp tubes for a total of 36W. It works fine but I can't compare it to say the ones sold at drugstores or places like ULTA.


----------



## DavaL

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I use Shany Cosmetics Gel UV Lamp which has four 9W lamp tubes for a total of 36W. It works fine but I can't compare it to say the ones sold at drugstores or places like ULTA.


 Yes, i have also seen the uv nail lamp you said, but i just found that it was a little cheap in quality and i chose another brand Uspicy to get the 36w uv nail lamp, but currently i have changed it to LED nail lamp, did you ever USE the LED LAMP? What are the results?


----------



## zadidoll

I have not used an LED lamp. And you're right the Shany one is one the cheap quality side which is why it's so inexpensive. Since I don't do gel nails often enough I just haven't had the desire to use LED. What are your thoughts on LED vs UV?


----------



## DonnaD

I use a 36 watt lamp that I bought on ebay for less than $30.  I've had it 2 years and still going strong.  It has no name brand that I know of.

I used to use it all the time for doing my own gel nails but now I only ever use it for when I break a nail and need to sculpt the tip to get it back to the length the rest of them are.


----------



## AmandaM

I use an 18w USpicy cures in 30s then when I do my final cure I usually do 60s on dark colors and 30s on lights ... If an accent nail is dark of course ill just do the 60


----------



## DavaL

Would it be different between the dark colors and other color??


----------

